

KarTrak, a bar code system designed to automatically identify rail cars - rusew
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KarTrak

======
mrow84
This video about the Bus Electronic Scanning Indicator, from the late 1950's,
might be of interest as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGwZwe6izTg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGwZwe6izTg)

